# keepsake ideas?



## babyangel5683

I had a miscarriage about 2 months ago. I was around 6 weeks along. I didn't have much time to grieve and am finding that all of the feelings have been catching up to me in the last week or so. I miss my angel sooo much and I am having a hard time coping. I feel a tremendous lack of support and am having trouble reaching out to others. I have gotten a few ideas through the forums here about getting a keepsake to remember my little miracle by. The problem is that almost no one knows about my loss, my family included. They would not understand or support me or my feelings. So anything I get would have to be discreet yet obviously still very special and meaningful. I feel that this would help a lot in the coping/grieving process. I just want something that I can keep close to me that would soothe me on lonely nights. A little keepsake so that I feel that my little angel is near. If anyone has any special ideas that they could share, I'd really appreciate it : )


----------



## TJMYANGEL

HIYA HUN im so sorry about your loss I DONT KNOW IF YOu LIKE THEM BUT WHAT ABOUT A TATOO some LADYs AT MY WORK HAVE GOTTEN A STAR WHEN THEY HAVE HAD a m/c i got a butterfly when i lost my wee boy its something that is always with you and you dont have to tell anyone what it means as long as you know why you have it xx


----------



## dancareoi

babyangel5683 said:


> I had a miscarriage about 2 months ago. I was around 6 weeks along. I didn't have much time to grieve and am finding that all of the feelings have been catching up to me in the last week or so. I miss my angel sooo much and I am having a hard time coping. I feel a tremendous lack of support and am having trouble reaching out to others. I have gotten a few ideas through the forums here about getting a keepsake to remember my little miracle by. The problem is that almost no one knows about my loss, my family included. They would not understand or support me or my feelings. So anything I get would have to be discreet yet obviously still very special and meaningful. I feel that this would help a lot in the coping/grieving process. I just want something that I can keep close to me that would soothe me on lonely nights. A little keepsake so that I feel that my little angel is near. If anyone has any special ideas that they could share, I'd really appreciate it : )

Hi, i am very sorry for your loss.
I had my first MMC in July 09 at 10 weeks (8 weeks gestation) before I lost it I had an early scan, all I have of this LO is a scan picture of `little bean`.
However, 3 weeks ago today I found I had had another MMC, I thought I was 17 weeks, but routine check up found no HB and baby had died at about 14 weeks. On 12th Jan I `gave birth` to my LO.
The hospital took photos of my LO and hand and footprints, so I have these in a special booklet the hospial gave me, along with lots of scan photos and a DVD of the scan (done at about 13 weeks when all was fine)
However, I felt I wanted something else and have bought the following items as a reminder:-
- Willow Tree ornament called `Forget-me-Not - holding thoughts of you closely.
- A very small teddy bear, about 6 inches high, which is sat next to the above in the lounge.
- I have also purchased some jewellery which I found on Ebay, specifically designed for miscarriage and baby loss. I have a lovely necklace with an angel and baby feet on it and a beautiful charm bracelet with little wings and feet along with other little charms.
I wore both these items to our LO`s service last Monday and again last tuesday when we laid the ashes to rest.
My mom has also bought me a `willow tree` trinket box called Loving Angel in which the two items of jewellery fit perfectly in, this is now on my dressing table.
I hope this helps. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## growingbean

My mother and sister actually bought me a necklace from this website: https://www.metalstampedmemories.co...gnancy-loss-miscarriage-remembrance-necklaces

I am also looking into getting a tattoo to remember my bean by. You could buy a necklace or even ring with what your babies birth stone would be. Nobody would know what it means but you. I hope you find something.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I have a Build A Bear
A Scrapbook im putting together right now (even even 2yrs later)
A memory box
Christians Beach (you can google search her) will write your babys name in the sand at Sunset and i have that framed
Theres a mom on here that will make a Certificate of Life - i am getting mine framed. (search for her)
I have a necklace on right now that i got from Meijer and its an oval that says " it was then that i carried you" and has my babys name and birth date on back.
I have an engraved nacklace and birthstone too.
I have a little angel wings box that has a replica of what my baby looked like in it (i had a picture done when the baby was born and theres a woman on Etsy/Hyena Cart who will make real life replicas. 
I have Xmas Tree ornaments

Oh my i have so much and i cant think of it all. Most of it is in storage right now though. 

I think in this case it needs to be something thats for you and only you and moves your heart. When you look at it, you instantly think of your baby. 
Also as far as lack of support- please dont hide your loss/baby from people. If you get a necklace with your babys initials on it, and someone asks- talk about it- it really does help! :hugs:


----------



## marginalia

I saw your reply to me in the other thread where I shared the link to the Etsy seller I purchased from. I also wanted something discreet that was just for me. When I brought up the subject of a keepsake with my fiance, he expressed worry that it was just another way for me to avoid letting go, but I disagree and feel that having this one small thing will be something that will actually help me let go. 

So when I ordered from her, I asked for something custom. It's a simple silver open heart charm with a blue lucite forget me not flower. I liked some of the other necklaces, but didn't want the larger things or the things that had names or the words "Forever in Our Hearts" on them because I didn't want jewelry that would prompt people to ask me about it. I just wanted something that would be mine alone. Just thought I'd throw that out there, because I understand where you're coming from. Anyway, I hope you find just the right thing for you.

Here is the link if anyone else is interested: https://www.etsy.com/shop/bugaboojewelry?ref=seller_info


----------



## MrsWhy

I found this on a website:

The butterfly has long been a powerful symbol across many cultures. It is a symbol of transformation, of the spirit and the soul, and of the unending cycle of life and death.

To the Greeks the butterfly was the symbol of the soul, and it was believed that each butterfly was a human soul searching for a new incarnation. The Celts also believed that butterflies were new souls seeking life. They believed that a woman became pregnant by swallowing these tiny butterfly souls.

Early Christians also believed that the butterfly was a powerful symbol of the soul.

The metamorphosis of the butterfly is a powerful symbol in so many ways for us when we are grieving. They are the beautiful tiny spark of life that came to us, lighted in our lives for a too brief moment before fluttering away. They are the hope that the transformation that loss brings into our life, can result in something different, something beautiful. We may not be the same at the end of our journey, but we have grown, we are able to see things that we could not before. They are the hope that we may swallow that butterfly soul searching for us, and hold a baby in our bodies and in our arms once more.

In remembrance to my little angel, I bought a butterfly ring. It's my way of remembering and it's easy for me to just look down at my hand and there's my keepsake.

It's not much but it's helped me a lot

:hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

marginalia said:


> I saw your reply to me in the other thread where I shared the link to the Etsy seller I purchased from. I also wanted something discreet that was just for me. When I brought up the subject of a keepsake with my fiance, he expressed worry that it was just another way for me to avoid letting go, but I disagree and feel that having this one small thing will be something that will actually help me let go.
> 
> So when I ordered from her, I asked for something custom. It's a simple silver open heart charm with a blue lucite forget me not flower. I liked some of the other necklaces, but didn't want the larger things or the things that had names or the words "Forever in Our Hearts" on them because I didn't want jewelry that would prompt people to ask me about it. I just wanted something that would be mine alone. Just thought I'd throw that out there, because I understand where you're coming from. Anyway, I hope you find just the right thing for you.
> 
> Here is the link if anyone else is interested: https://www.etsy.com/shop/bugaboojewelry?ref=seller_info

I ORDERED from her and she is AWESOME + SOME!!! I have ordered so much from her and she ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marginalia

She does! She was so nice and was very quick in replying to my questions. I hope it comes soon.


----------



## aviolet

:hugs:

Keepsakes are so comforting. You'll know what's right when it hits you :)

I have a memory box...
scrapbook (with poems/pictures that remind me of Justice/drawings/etc)
photo albums (with photos of things done in her memory/lantern releases/name in sand/her daddy/me)
little tiny stuffed animals (called "Whimzy Pets", my favorite are the piggies and the teddy bear)
Pregnancy test
A video a lovely woman here made quite some time ago when I first lost Justice, she released balloons with all our angel baby names on them and made a video of it, I d/l it off youtube and burned it to a dvd
Also I write my angel a greeting card on most holidays, sort of a journey through grief when looking back on everything...

I also have jewelry - a ring with topaz, her birthstone, in it. A baby ring that looks like a sunflower. A butterfly necklace that shimmers different colors.

A couple of tattoos.

And a stuffed piggy to hold when I need to hold something.

Oh and I got a baby blanket, which isn't your typical blanket, it's pretty rockin' actually :D and I have it sitting out on display, no one ever thinks to ask what it is (only had one person ask. others mostly comment and say it's so cute lol)

I have so many things - either that I bought, or that others made for me in Justice's memory - I guess it's just impossible for me to write them all down. :hugs:

But perhaps one of the most important things I have is her Certificate of Life - or as I call it, her Soul Certificate. As another mother here said, I make these for free and if you'd like one please check out my website :) I do have a fair bit of requests to catch up on, but I will be catching up this week. https://justiceforallcertificates.yolasite.com/


----------



## silentlullaby

I have a tag on a chain for each loss I've had. I recently also purchased a solid silver ring so they're always with me.
Such amazing ideas x


----------



## silverlizard

I am going to plant a rose for my baby, but obviously that's not something I can carry around with me. I've been thinking of getting a tattoo, something very tiny to remember the two babies I've lost, but I can't think what it should be. Stars or butterflies don't feel quite right somehow. I guess I'll know the perfect idea when I come across it.


----------



## aviolet

2 years later and stuff still finds its way to me and whispers Justice. I was working today in the jewelry section and came across a necklace - a tiny foot print charm and a flat heart charm, on the heart were the words "it was then i carried you". just absolutely beautiful. may post a pic if i can. i know there are many necklaces like it out there, but for some reason this one called out to me unlike any others i've seen before. :hugs:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

aviolet said:


> 2 years later and stuff still finds its way to me and whispers Justice. I was working today in the jewelry section and came across a necklace - a tiny foot print charm and a flat heart charm, on the heart were the words "it was then i carried you". just absolutely beautiful. may post a pic if i can. i know there are many necklaces like it out there, but for some reason this one called out to me unlike any others i've seen before. :hugs:

I HAVE THIS SAME NECKLACE!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Well mines not on a heart, its on an oval, but same thing. I got it engraved on the back at Things Remembered. 

It has footprints and It Was Then That I Carried You on the front and Wylder 09-23-09 on the back. :cloud9:


----------



## aviolet

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I HAVE THIS SAME NECKLACE!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Well mines not on a heart, its on an oval, but same thing. I got it engraved on the back at Things Remembered.
> 
> It has footprints and It Was Then That I Carried You on the front and Wylder 09-23-09 on the back. :cloud9:

Awwwww!!! :hugs: I love that, so neat! I never even thought about it but I could totally get mine engraved too... oh how cool. Thank you for the idea!


----------



## VJean

I just lost my baby this week. This evening we went and bought a new charm for my pandora bracelet. It is blue (for sept due date), and has lady bugs on it. No one but me and DH know what it means and I love being able to have something close by that reminds me of our lost baby. 

I love all the other ideas posted. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## babyangel5683

I've been looking for a necklace over the past few days & although I'm so anxious to have a keepsake for my baby, I am trying not to rush the process or make too quick a decision. I went on the typical miscarriage/infant loss jewelry websites but decided they weren't for me although some of the items were gorgeous. I'm just looking for something very discreet as my crazy, overbearing, uptight, and judgmental family knows nothing about my lost pregnancy. I've been looking around through the zales, thingsremembered, & kay catalogs online. I'm thinking about getting something simple like a heart with the birthstone of the month I lost my angel.


----------



## aviolet

babyangel5683 said:


> I've been looking for a necklace over the past few days & although I'm so anxious to have a keepsake for my baby, I am trying not to rush the process or make too quick a decision. I went on the typical miscarriage/infant loss jewelry websites but decided they weren't for me although some of the items were gorgeous. I'm just looking for something very discreet as my crazy, overbearing, uptight, and judgmental family knows nothing about my lost pregnancy. I've been looking around through the zales, thingsremembered, & kay catalogs online. I'm thinking about getting something simple like a heart with the birthstone of the month I lost my angel.

:hugs: that sounds lovely :hugs:


----------



## aviolet

VJean said:


> I just lost my baby this week. This evening we went and bought a new charm for my pandora bracelet. It is blue (for sept due date), and has lady bugs on it. No one but me and DH know what it means and I love being able to have something close by that reminds me of our lost baby.
> 
> I love all the other ideas posted. Thanks for sharing!

Aw very cute, with the lady bugs and whatnot :D


----------



## marginalia

babyangel5683 said:


> I've been looking for a necklace over the past few days & although I'm so anxious to have a keepsake for my baby, I am trying not to rush the process or make too quick a decision. I went on the typical miscarriage/infant loss jewelry websites but decided they weren't for me although some of the items were gorgeous. I'm just looking for something very discreet as my crazy, overbearing, uptight, and judgmental family knows nothing about my lost pregnancy. I've been looking around through the zales, thingsremembered, & kay catalogs online. I'm thinking about getting something simple like a heart with the birthstone of the month I lost my angel.

That sounds like a lovely idea. :flower:


----------



## babyangel5683

Thanks everyone


----------



## AmesLouise

I bought an angel pin after my first loss. I will be out shopping for another one after this loss. The best place to find them is at a hospital gift shop. I have a special place in my drawer for my angel and I wear it on days when I need a little extra prayer.


----------



## Mellybelle

I have many things, but I wear a silver ring with footprints on it all the time. My husband has one too.


----------



## pink80

I got this charm 
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/f1766e00.jpg
For both my angels - no one knows what it means to me except me and my OH xxx


----------



## silverlizard

The mention of birthstones gave me an idea... I've been thinking maybe what I'll do is get a double piercing at the top of my ear, and wear two little peridot stones in it. (Peridot being the birthstone for August... both the babies I've lost would have been due in August, a year apart.) I'm not sure yet, but I like the permanence of a piercing, and the fact that it would be something that's always with me and that only I would know what it meant, unless I explained it.


----------



## babyangel5683

I love piercings so I definitely like that idea. By double piercing you mean like an industrial piercing?


----------



## silverlizard

I'm not sure if an industrial would suit me... so maybe just two fairly close together at the top of my ear, with two separate peridot jewels in. (I also love piercings, heh, got my lip, nose and navel done. XD)


----------



## threebirds

Hi babyangel & everyone
We lost our bean at 13 wks last Aug, our familes for the most part dont know either. We had been just about to tell them our 'good news' when we had our loss.
Six months later and this weekend would have been our due date. A couple of weeks ago we went on the website of a UK woodland charity and dedicated a tree in a wood. We received a lovely card/certificate with the message we had chosen in it & yesterday we headed off and had a lovely peaceful walk in the wood which is both ancient woodland and newly planted areas. Individual dedicated trees are not identified which is better - imagine how you would feel if the tree died or was damaged, but knowing we now have a special place we had never been to before is good and knowing that we are supporting the woodland in the memory of the baby we lost is good. Its a beautiful place. Its also important to us to have the card with our own mesage from the woodland trust. 
Whatever way you come to remember your little one will be the right way for you xx


----------



## aviolet

Those ideas are all so beautiful :hugs:
I want very much to engrave my necklace, but I would want the date on the front and her name on the back, and that'd mean I wouldn't be able to wear it around family without them asking what the date means :\ (only half my family knows) So for now I'm just wearing it as is... but I really want it engraved this particular way. so i don't know what to do.


----------



## TripleA

aviolet said:


> Those ideas are all so beautiful :hugs:
> I want very much to engrave my necklace, but I would want the date on the front and her name on the back, and that'd mean I wouldn't be able to wear it around family without them asking what the date means :\ (only half my family knows) So for now I'm just wearing it as is... but I really want it engraved this particular way. so i don't know what to do.

I have just found a jeweller who makes silver pendants and who puts fingerprints of your children on the back. I spoke with her and she confirmed she also does engravings...I plan to have my 6 year old's fingerprint and birth date on the back , along with the due date of the child I miscarried. That way, no-one but me and my husband know it's there, so I have no awkward questions to answer. But it acknowledges to us that I am a mother of two, not just one....Does that make sense?


----------



## aviolet

TripleA said:


> I have just found a jeweller who makes silver pendants and who puts fingerprints of your children on the back. I spoke with her and she confirmed she also does engravings...I plan to have my 6 year old's fingerprint and birth date on the back , along with the due date of the child I miscarried. That way, no-one but me and my husband know it's there, so I have no awkward questions to answer. But it acknowledges to us that I am a mother of two, not just one....Does that make sense?

Makes perfect sense, that sounds lovely and so thoughtful :hugs:


----------



## TripleA

aviolet said:


> TripleA said:
> 
> 
> I have just found a jeweller who makes silver pendants and who puts fingerprints of your children on the back. I spoke with her and she confirmed she also does engravings...I plan to have my 6 year old's fingerprint and birth date on the back , along with the due date of the child I miscarried. That way, no-one but me and my husband know it's there, so I have no awkward questions to answer. But it acknowledges to us that I am a mother of two, not just one....Does that make sense?
> 
> Makes perfect sense, that sounds lovely and so thoughtful :hugs:Click to expand...

I have just ordered my silver star shaped pendant....my son had his fingerprint taken to go on the back. I eventually decided against putting the due date of the baby I lost on it as I don't want to have to explain this to anyone if they ever ask to see my son's fingerprint on the back. So I spoke it over with the jeweller and she says she's going to put a small heart on the reverse, something that only my husband and I will know the significance of. I pick it up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mrs G

OnErth&InHvn said:


> marginalia said:
> 
> 
> I saw your reply to me in the other thread where I shared the link to the Etsy seller I purchased from. I also wanted something discreet that was just for me. When I brought up the subject of a keepsake with my fiance, he expressed worry that it was just another way for me to avoid letting go, but I disagree and feel that having this one small thing will be something that will actually help me let go.
> 
> So when I ordered from her, I asked for something custom. It's a simple silver open heart charm with a blue lucite forget me not flower. I liked some of the other necklaces, but didn't want the larger things or the things that had names or the words "Forever in Our Hearts" on them because I didn't want jewelry that would prompt people to ask me about it. I just wanted something that would be mine alone. Just thought I'd throw that out there, because I understand where you're coming from. Anyway, I hope you find just the right thing for you.
> 
> Here is the link if anyone else is interested: https://www.etsy.com/shop/bugaboojewelry?ref=seller_info
> 
> I ORDERED from her and she is AWESOME + SOME!!! I have ordered so much from her and she ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I agree, I just ordered a locket from here, so lovely!

Thanks for the link.
xx


----------



## Miss Mitch

Just want to say that you all have some wonderful ideas and suggestions xx


----------



## babyangel5683

I had to go with something very discreet as my family doesn't know of my miscarriage. I chose the November birthstone (Citrine) in a heart shaped pendant. I conceived in Early November, 2011 and began bleeding November 30th. This stone represents both my angel's conception and the passing. :angel:
 



Attached Files:







Photo on 2012-04-05 at 18.29.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aviolet

That's beautiful :hugs: Our angels share the same birth month :kiss:


----------



## babyangel5683

How precious :) How far along were you & when did you lose yours? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## aviolet

I guesstimate I was around 5 wks 4 d, sometimes I think it was more because of all the tissue and bits, but sometimes I think maybe it was less... she was a surprise :kiss: so I'll never really know. She was born into Heaven on November 22, 2009 :cloud9:


----------



## puff17

i felt the same so my partner bought me a necklace with the birthstone for the month i miscarried. it really does help. i never take it off...try and keep your chin up xXx


----------



## Miss Mitch

pink80 said:


> I got this charm
> https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/f1766e00.jpg
> For both my angels - no one knows what it means to me except me and my OH xxx

I have this, but on the black bracelet. So pretty xx


----------



## TripleA

Miss Mitch said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> I got this charm
> https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/f1766e00.jpg
> For both my angels - no one knows what it means to me except me and my OH xxx
> 
> I have this, but on the black bracelet. So pretty xxClick to expand...

I really like this....especially how no-one else except you and your OH know. I feel the same about my necklace with the heart on the back xx


----------



## aviolet

I got this today, a little piggy necklace in Justice's memory :flower: It's legs move back and forth and the head can tip side to side as well. his eyes look like topaz which is Justice's birthstone :D
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqN,!n0E9cvcZrbVBP,Fjpw2Vw~~60_3.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## blueskai

aviolet that's gorgeous! I love it :kiss:

That bugaboo website is amazing! Such precious items

xo


----------

